# [DHCP] configurer DNS statique et IP dynamique (résolu)

## Enlight

Salut à tous,

comme indiqué dans le titre, je souhaiterais configurer mon interface de manière à ce que ma box m'attribue toujours mon IP de manière dynamique via DHCP, mais qu'en revanche, les serveurs DNS soient attribués de manière statique depuis un fichier de conf. Pour ceux qui se demandent pourquoi je veux faire ça, la raison me semble évidente, c'est pour avoir plus de succès avec les filles!  :Very Happy: 

J'ai tenté une première piste mais sans succès en configurant /etc/conf.d/net de la manière suivante :

```
dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0="dhcp"

dns_servers_eth0="IP.serveur.no.1 IP.serveur.no.2"

```

mais a priori sans succès... :/

Quelqu'un peut m'aider sur ce coup là svp?Last edited by Enlight on Sun Aug 23, 2015 6:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Impossible de remettre la main sur le fichier de conf d'exemple d'une gentoo où j'ai vu ce truc la première fois, mais voici à peu près la même chose dans la doc: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Networking/Modular

 *Quote:*   

> We try and make DHCP relatively agnostic - as such we support the following commands using the dhcp_eth0 variable. The default is not to set any of them:
> 
> release - releases the IP address for re-use
> 
> nodns - don't overwrite /etc/resolv.conf
> ...

 

----------

## krinn

El_Goretto voilà d'ou ça viens : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7801358.html#7801358

----------

## El_Goretto

Raaaah, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Merci les gars, en configurant comme suit j'ai exactement ce que je voulais!

```
config_eth0="dhcp"

dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis"

dns_servers_eth0="$ip1 $ip2"

```

----------

